# And now this



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That’s that white shells and cheese with onions and a yellow bell. Double wrap of Wright bacon!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen.




Hmmmm I did but it musta exceeded the maximum amount of deliciousness allowed


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know, something isn't quite right.
I think a taste test is required to substantiate the claims made herewith.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i think i could get that all over my face. and love every bit of it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All I had was the budget buns, which can’t hold up to a BCB. Cooked almost an hour with plate setter. The second layer of bacon was a mistake as it didn’t get crunchy. I ate mine too fast, wife used a fork and knife. They were very good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought that you might be bull corning us for bit there.....but you did make something that did indeed appear to be delicious.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty sporty Kev!!! Nice job!


----------

